# I need the TRUTH about 1968 Lemans conv. quarter panels



## supercab78 (Nov 6, 2011)

I've been searching here and else where and can't get a def answer. Are the quaters on a 1968 Lemans converible different than a hard top? I'm talking from the upper body line down. thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I would think the only difference would be above it where they would meet the roof pillar on a HT.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I would agree


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

According to the Ames catalog, the 68 full quarters cannot be used for a convertable, they offer a partial quarter that they say you can massage to fit a vert because the verts quarters are slightly wider. I don't know if those are danacorn or goodmark.


----------



## supercab78 (Nov 6, 2011)

We have a Goodmark 1/4 panel skin coming. I'll post up what we find out later.


----------



## supercab78 (Nov 6, 2011)

The Goodmark quarter skin fit just fine. I don't know why their rep was saying they were different.


----------

